# what's the CPT code for Correction of Scoliosis Please Help. Thanks.



## ElsaA (Sep 12, 2011)

Surgery; 
*L1-L3 Open Diskectomy, Fusion and Correction of Scoliosis*


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 12, 2011)

*Please post scrubbed op note*

*For an accurate response to surgical coding questions, please post the scrubbed operative note.*

You probably want codes in the musculoskeletal section that deal with arthrodesis for spinal deformity.  But there are many codes depending upon approach and number of levels, as well as codes for insertion of hardware.

Need the op note to give you an accurate answer.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

